# Having a hard time choosing



## DaDarth (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello all,

I just picked the guitar backup after a long hiatus. I have my choice of guitar narrowed down to the Art & Lutherie brand. I'm either going to go with the dreadnaught or the dreadnaught cutaway. I'm having a really difficult time deciding. Any thoughts?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

It all depends,do you plan on doing any shows?If not i would go with the non cutaway.If in the future you decide you want to do shows a pickup can be installed.OTOH it's all up to you,some people prefer cutaways.


----------



## DaDarth (Oct 31, 2008)

No shows. I'm just playing for fun. I'm not planning to add pickups either. I just don't want t loss out on the ability to play some songs down the road.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

How does the cutaway affect if you can install a pickup or not? Maybe I dont understand your point.

Have you played both? If so, choose which feels best to you.


----------



## DaDarth (Oct 31, 2008)

The pickup doesn't effect my choice in guitar I was just answering the question posed by xuthal. They both feel great to play and sound great. Its a toss up.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I've been playing a cutaway acoustic for a while now without a pickup(long story) and i like the freedom of getting higher up on the fretboard.I cant pull off a solo to save my life but i do like the option if i want to play up there.Its up to you.Today i bought another acoustic without a cutaway and to tell you the truth i don't miss it.For me only a few companies offer a cutaway that i think look good to me, I'm just picky that way.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Personal taste...I don't like cutaway or built in electronics on acoustics...


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Personal taste...I don't like cutaway or built in electronics on acoustics...



I agree...

and nice to see a familiar screen name outside of ottawagolf


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Have not played a single round of golf this year!


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I have one acoustic and I don't gig, it has a cutaway because a lot of my original stuff I like to finsh with a slide up to an open chord above the twelfth fret and occassionally I will do a tune that is origanally electric and needs to be played above the twelfth fret, otherwise it would be non cutaway. You need to look at what you want to play and if you need to access above the twelfth fret get the cutaway, if not and it's less for the same save the money.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I've liked every Godin instrument I've tried. It will be a good one, no matter which one you choose. Just make sure to pick one that fits your needs.


----------



## DaDarth (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I think may end up going with the cutaway. I'm not sure I will ever need it but I like the look of the guitar anyway.
I wanted to make sure I picked a quality guitar and from what I have heard, Godin guitars don't disapoint.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

When you do pull the trigger, please post and tell us what you bought. Thanks.


----------



## fretlords (Nov 8, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Have you played both? If so, choose which feels best to you.


^ take his advice. its what you are most comfortable playing, our opinions dont really matter.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Interesting. My Larrivee parlor not only has a cutaway, but electronics on board. I love cutaways on acoustics.

Back to the original question, play both yourself and have someone else play both to you. If you still can't decide, buy them both (yes, I'm an enabler).:smile:


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

IMO cutaways are a waste - they add cost to your guitar -and honestly do you see that many players reaching those high notes very often- think about where that note is on your guitar , if you go to the next string down isnt it higher on the fret board ( except the high e string ) Another point to consider is are you skilled enough to really go their in the first place -I think about 1 out of 20 players even use that part of the neck frequently . The top classical players are use to going over the top of the guitar to play those notes . I own a Larrivee OMv60 custom, that i love - yes i ocassionally play a few of those notes - but from here on out im going with non-cutaways .- besides the few hundred ( or more ) that i save might get me a better guitar -or a step up in the tonal department- Peace -sdsre


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Tony Burns said:


> IMO cutaways are a waste - they add cost to your guitar -and honestly do you see that many players reaching those high notes very often- think about where that note is on your guitar , if you go to the next string down isnt it higher on the fret board ( except the high e string ) Another point to consider is are you skilled enough to really go their in the first place -I think about 1 out of 20 players even use that part of the neck frequently . The top classical players are use to going over the top of the guitar to play those notes . I own a Larrivee OMv60 custom, that i love - yes i ocassionally play a few of those notes - but from here on out im going with non-cutaways .- besides the few hundred ( or more ) that i save might get me a better guitar -or a step up in the tonal department- Peace -sdsre


When I was shopping for my "Big" purchase I had initially set my heart on a Artist series Flame Maple CE Seagull. The tech at the store explained to me that A: The cutaway in his opinion took away from the sound as it removed a portion of the body. and B: unless you know you're going to be plugging in regularly, don't bother as it's "use it or Lose it" He suggested I buy the best acoustic I could afford. So I did. i don't miss the cutaway and I don't need it amplified. I toyed around with the idea of a temp (Dean Markley) or some such, but for me it's not necessary. I only play a couple of tunes up around the 14th fret so I'm ok. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Basically, when it came down to my Larrivee parlor it meant buy what was in stock (the one with the cutaway and electronics on board) or order one without and spend the same money. Due to a price increase earlier this year and our dollar tanking, I decided to go with the one I have.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I usedto have a cutaway electo-acoustic classical guitar, and the cutaway really didn't add anything. This playing Barrios with lots of high up the neck, but the classical playing position lends itself more to that. I think it might have been more the guitar than the cutaway that wasn't so great though. 
I've heard people say the cutaway wrecks the tone, but I'm not so sure. This guy doesn't seem to have a problem: 

[youtube=Option]31QQ1gNpAaY[/youtube]


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont necessarily think cutaways take that much away from the tone ( maybe a tad) but on a decent instrument you end up paying 300 upwards of 500 for a cutaway- you really need to think about wether you could really make a difference with it . I think purchases like lyric girl made was a smart one - and my Larrivee OMv60 is no longer made , and it is a desireable model, which in my case is a good thing- their only availability now is used .


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Tony Burns said:


> I dont necessarily think cutaways take that much away from the tone ( maybe a tad) but on a decent instrument you end up paying 300 upwards of 500 for a cutaway- you really need to think about wether you could really make a difference with it . I think purchases like lyric girl made was a smart one - and my Larrivee OMv60 is no longer made , and it is a desireable model, which in my case is a good thing- their only availability now is used .


Thank you Tony. I appreciate your support.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> This guy doesn't seem to have a problem:
> 
> [youtube=Option]31QQ1gNpAaY[/youtube]



Wow! Who is that? Talk about humbling. :bow:


----------



## DaDarth (Oct 31, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger. I went with the Cedar Antique Burst A & L Dreadnaught and I love it. Sounds great!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love cedar tops on acoustics. They look good, and cedar has a great tone for the stuff I play. Nice choice there.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice guitar.. Enjoy.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey looks Great! Enjoy, I'm sure you're not dissapointed!


----------

